# Leaf cutting ants on ebay



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

Found some leaf cutting ants on ebay

Someone could get a easter pressie for there kid(or there self) 

Leaf Cutting Ants, Acromyrmex octospinosis on eBay, also, Spiders Insects, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 15-Mar-08 20:58:33 GMT)


----------



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

found these as well

2 Large Juvenile Colombian Lesser Black Tarantulas on eBay, also, Spiders Insects, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 16-Mar-08 21:44:33 GMT)


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

bowie1125 said:


> found these as well
> 
> 2 Large Juvenile Colombian Lesser Black Tarantulas on eBay, also, Spiders Insects, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 16-Mar-08 21:44:33 GMT)


never seen a t on ebay before


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

bowie1125 said:


> found these as well
> 
> 2 Large Juvenile Colombian Lesser Black Tarantulas on eBay, also, Spiders Insects, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 16-Mar-08 21:44:33 GMT)


thats bloody expensive reptile food


----------



## Huk7 (Jan 16, 2007)

and also prohibited items


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

they try and get around it though Howard, by stating that its reptile food, so kind of a loop hole.


----------



## Huk7 (Jan 16, 2007)

Very true Si and they would get round it except for this:

From e-bay's help pages:

*Live Animals*

_Live animals or pets other than the exceptions noted here, may not be listed on eBay. The sales of the following items are permitted, provided that the seller guarantees in the listing that the animals will be packaged safely and posted via next day delivery._

_Aquarium or pond fish, snails or similar creatures._
_Lobsters, crabs, shellfish and other similar creatures that are live when sold but intended for human consumption._
_*Live insects*, crickets and worms used as bait or feeder food for pets._
_In addition, eBay permits the sale of hatching eggs provided the seller offers domestic-only shipping within the UK._

So that's where they then become prohibited as they are obviously not classified as insects.

Okay, I'm being a miser guts now, so I'll go back into my box 

Howard


----------



## ferretlad (Mar 6, 2008)

joe0709 said:


> never seen a t on ebay before


There is a guy from Glasgow sells Chile Roses all the time under live food on Ebay, and if you e-mail him.. he will send you a huge list of Ts that he has for sale.


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

bowie1125 said:


> Found some leaf cutting ants on ebay
> 
> Someone could get a easter pressie for there kid(or there self)
> 
> Leaf Cutting Ants, Acromyrmex octospinosis on eBay, also, Spiders Insects, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 15-Mar-08 20:58:33 GMT)


ohhhh!! i do want these leaf cutters and its me birthday sooon

mehh
cool your 13 aswell:no1:


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

bowie1125 said:


> found these as well
> 
> 2 Large Juvenile Colombian Lesser Black Tarantulas on eBay, also, Spiders Insects, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 16-Mar-08 21:44:33 GMT)


Have you seen the start bid and buy it now price!! why would anyone bid past a penny more than the start bid!! if that makes sense!


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

ferretlad said:


> There is a guy from Glasgow sells Chile Roses all the time under live food on Ebay, and if you e-mail him.. he will send you a huge list of Ts that he has for sale.


cool have you got his name mate ??


----------



## ferretlad (Mar 6, 2008)

joe0709 said:


> cool have you got his name mate ??


His e-bay name is joeyj2185..and his real name is Ross, very helpfull guy when you contact him.


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

ferretlad said:


> His e-bay name is joeyj2185..and his real name is Ross, very helpfull guy when you contact him.


he ant got anything for sale atm


----------

